# [SOLVED] No audio device detected



## tonka (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello there ive had numerous reinstallments on these audio drivers and removing and reinstalling very annoying this is my dxdiag file report

My motherboard is a p5k model of asus and it seems on vista works for audio but i i don't want to use that. I installed the latest audio drivers for high definition and i just don't know what to do.
the socket is 775 and using xp sp2 please help.:smile:
http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/19531_Asus_P5K_PREMIUM_S775_QuadCore_P35.aspx
Thats my mobo


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio device detected*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Have a look in Device manager. Any yellow or red "marks"?

Also:
Click Start > Run and type in: *services.msc* - then click OK.
In the new window - Scroll down to "Windows Audio", right-click on it and select Properties.
Another new window - set the startup type to Automatic, click Apply and
then click Start.


----------



## tonka (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: No audio device detected*

hey there, i checked device manager everything is correct except pci device wich is yellow, this is really odd also the windows audio was already set to automatic.

Im also using onboard sound because i don't need too waste money on a sound card when i got a good built onboard sound on my motherboard, it seems really stuffed up, my mate suggested buying a cheap sound card to fix my problem, he helped me built the pc.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio device detected*

Uninstall the "PCI device" in Device manager.
Reboot and see if Windows installs a driver.
If not - reinstall the chipset driver - reboot - install the audio driver - reboot again.


----------



## tonka (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: No audio device detected*

Oh my! Its working i thank you so much i haven't had sound for weeks and looked for solutions you sir are a genious!ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio device detected*

Great! I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## RedSoxDuke (Jun 10, 2010)

I had the same problem on my HP Pavilion dv2500 running Vista Home Premium...for me it was a quick and easy fix...I just went to control panel, user accounts, then turned OFF User Account Control...after it shut down and restarted, I went back and turned ON User Account Control..after it came back up, like magic my sound was back working again.

Hope this can help for anyone else!!


----------

